# Emotional affair



## kipo (Apr 17, 2009)

iI just recentlyy got out of an emotional affair im having a hard time at this and need advice on how to get over this man, im married 28years and hubby never knew about this so please help


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it personal or online, in person just like dating break it off. If online disconnect connection.

Simple.


----------



## kipo (Apr 17, 2009)

it is personal ive already broke off but all i do is think of him what can i do


----------



## Unique Bird (Apr 18, 2009)

Kipo, 

You will go through all the normal emotions that we all have gone through after a break up. Even though this was a purely emotional affair the longing for him, the sight of him, the thoughts of him will be there for some time.

A good thing to do, make yourself busy. The more you have to do the less time you have to think about him. I know when I end or have a relationship end this has helped me the most. After I move past my oh pity me mode lol I get busy and keep myself that way and over a short time I see the light at the end of the tunes and realize I have not thought of him in a long time. 

Have you looked into yourself and found out why you got involved in an emotional affair to begin with. What are you lacking in your marriage that allowed you to let this happen? If you figure this out maybe you can work on your marriage with new ideas and a new perspective. This might also help keep you busy as well LOL


----------

